# Strange Eating Habits



## Tymaca

We got Zoe almost a week ago and I am not sure if her eating habits are normal or there is more to it? She is 13 months old.

In the morning I feed both dogs (right after they get up and go potty @ 7am), and Zoe looks at the food and then walks away. After being up for a little bit, she starts eating some, slowly. Couple morsels at a time, until about half the bowl is gone. Then she goes about her day. Now, it's 11am, and she went into the kitchen and finished the other half. Is that normal?

At dinner, she eats the entire meal at once, so not sure what this daytime thing is all about. Could she just not be that hungry and paces herself? I was under the assumption that poodles like to scarf down their food?!


----------



## outwest

When my dogs are adults I give them a small breakfast of kibble. Their main meal is in the evening. It is almost twice as big as the breakfast and includes meat/canned along with the kibble. Dogs in the wild gorge and fast, gorge and fast. Some people feed their adult dogs only once a day, but I feel they do better with something in their stomachs in the mornings. Maybe you are just giving her too much in the morning and not enough at night? I feel in the mornings they just need a couple handfuls as adults. 

Small dogs are different and very small dogs need regular meals, but spoos do fine on one meal a day even, but a little breakfast is nice for them.

Some poodles scarf, but some are picky eaters. I would not call yours a picky eater if she eats her dinner all at once.


----------



## vtomblin

My guys eat exactly the same way. I would not say poodles are good eaters. Not all of course. But from my 3 and hearing about others on the forum, poodles can be picky or just plain eat on their own time. Your story is normal in my house


----------



## outwest

My spoo is a pig. My last one ate on her own time, which was annoying because I have two dogs. The other one just hung around waiting for the first one to finish so he could eat any tasty morsels that were left. They are all different.


----------



## LEUllman

Only thing pickier about food than a poodle is my 14-year-old daughter.


----------



## Tymaca

LEUllman said:


> Only thing pickier about food than a poodle is my 14-year-old daughter.


HA! That is too funny.


----------



## Tymaca

vtomblin said:


> My guys eat exactly the same way. I would not say poodles are good eaters. Not all of course. But from my 3 and hearing about others on the forum, poodles can be picky or just plain eat on their own time. Your story is normal in my house


That is really good to know. It seems like most dogs that I have known always scarf down their food, so I am like what is up with this girl?! It's funny, because I am the same way. Not in the mood to eat 1st thing in the morning, but come lunch/dinner - I am good to go!


----------



## Tymaca

outwest said:


> My spoo is a pig. My last one ate on her own time, which was annoying because I have two dogs. The other one just hung around waiting for the first one to finish so he could eat any tasty morsels that were left. They are all different.


Sounds like my house now. Zoe eats a couple morsels here and there and Lucy stays guard of her bowl hoping she will forget to eat the rest. I am amazed she hasn't eaten any of it yet and it actually sits for hours. It's like Zoe is tormenting Lucy by leaving it sit there. Too funny!


----------



## JE-UK

I stopped feeding my poodle breakfast at about the age yours is, for the same reason. He just wasn't interested. Yet he eats his dinner with enthusiasm.

So he gets a couple of filled Kongs during the day and dinner at night. Works for us.


----------



## georgiapeach

Our dogs eat breakfast and dinner, and they both act like they've never been fed in their lives. Potsie whines and paces the whole time I'm scooping the kibble in their bowls - so annoying! The don't get many treats (only one small one when we go to work in the morning), so every meal time causes a happy dance!

Potsie USED to be a picky eater. I started taking up his food after a few minutes if he didn't eat (with another piggy eater with a former weight problem, I couldn't leave the food out), and that eliminated his pickiness within a few days...


----------



## katbrat

Tymaca said:


> We got Zoe almost a week ago and I am not sure if her eating habits are normal or there is more to it? She is 13 months old.
> 
> In the morning I feed both dogs (right after they get up and go potty @ 7am), and Zoe looks at the food and then walks away. After being up for a little bit, she starts eating some, slowly. Couple morsels at a time, until about half the bowl is gone. Then she goes about her day. Now, it's 11am, and she went into the kitchen and finished the other half. Is that normal?
> 
> At dinner, she eats the entire meal at once, so not sure what this daytime thing is all about. Could she just not be that hungry and paces herself? I was under the assumption that poodles like to scarf down their food?!


Lexi eats the same way. I guess I don't blame them, I cant' eat straight away when I get up in the morning either.


----------



## Tymaca

katbrat said:


> Lexi eats the same way. I guess I don't blame them, I cant' eat straight away when I get up in the morning either.


Ha, I am the same way too!


----------

